#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-22
<bioevolgenec> Hello! My app was published around a month ago, within the scope of the Ubuntu App Showdown. How could I notify the ARB for an updated version of the app?
<dpm> hi bioevolgenec, if you upload a new version in myapps.developer.ubuntu.com the ARB should get a notification and they should see it
<dpm> you can always talk to them here if they're around or give a heads up about your app on the ARB mailing list
<bioevolgenec> dpm: Ok, thank you very much!
<dpm> app-review-board(AT)lists(DOT)ubuntu(DOT)com
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-23
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> read your mail now
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, welcome back :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, I can register for the ARB review blueprint
<coolbhavi> tell me if I need to do something else
<dpm> coolbhavi, excellent, thanks. Just a couple of things:
<dpm> - Could you use the prefix 'appdev-r-' for the name of the blueprint? This way it will go automatically to the app devs track
<dpm> - Could you set the Approver to jonobacon? I'll then make sure he approves it and it gets into the schedule
<coolbhavi> sure
<dpm> coolbhavi, actually, you can set the approver to me, which will save me pinging Jono
<coolbhavi> done
<coolbhavi> just give me 2 mins
<dpm> great, thanks!
<coolbhavi> dpm, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-r-arb-review
<dpm> coolbhavi, excellent, thanks! I'll get it approved. Do you mind if I add a few notes to the whiteboard?
<coolbhavi> dpm, please go ahead!
<dpm> coolbhavi, also, make sure to subscribe yourself to it, so that it appears on your UDS calendar, and the session auto-scheduler can do its work
 * dpm forgets about it sometimes
<coolbhavi> dpm, done :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, I'll just fire up a quick post on the mailing list so that interested people can subscribe
<dpm> coolbhavi, sounds great
<dpm> ok, it seems I can't approve the ARB blueprint. jono, could you approve https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-r-arb-review so that it is imported into summit?
<jono> dpm, done
<dpm> cool, thanks jono
<coolbhavi> dpm, just posted on the mailing list
<coolbhavi> thanks jono
<jono> :-)
<dpm> coolbhavi, in about 30 min you should see the session on the App Dev track: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/track/appdev/
<coolbhavi> dpm, great!
<coolbhavi> ll reply to your mail now dpm
<dpm> super
<coolbhavi> done
<coolbhavi> if there are any other things related to the arb I can help
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, good morning if you are around :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, I think that should be it for now. If you could think of suggestions for streamlining the process of reviews (e.g. reducing the number of required votes, simplifying reviews, etc...), and if you could add them to the whiteboard, I think that'd be really helpful to drive the discussion
<dpm> coolbhavi, also, if you think any other ARB session is needed, feel free to register it. Just ping me and I'll make sure it's approved
<coolbhavi> dpm, yes I do have :) discussion of the new app dev process
<coolbhavi> maybe we can have as a separate session?
<dpm> coolbhavi, sure, it all depends on what you want to get out of that session. We've got one scheduled for the new app dev process already: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-r/meeting/21213/the-new-ubuntu-app-developer-upload-process/ - I'd suggest you have a look to see if that covers it, and then you can decide if you want to register a separate one
<coolbhavi> dpm, seems fine!
<dpm> coolbhavi, also, there's this question on Ask Ubuntu the ARB might want to answer. It's a tricky one, so I confess I'm just passing the hot potato to you guys :) - http://askubuntu.com/questions/204706/is-the-ubuntu-application-review-board-dead
<coolbhavi> arb dead?
<coolbhavi> hmm
<coolbhavi> ll reply
<coolbhavi> dpm, replied
<coolbhavi> dpm, does it sound a bit direct?
<dpm> coolbhavi, thanks. Sounds good, and being direct is never a problem if done respectfully :)
<coolbhavi> haha thanks :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, regarding the lowering of voting threshold m a bit skeptical
<dpm> coolbhavi, why is that?
<coolbhavi> as I personally believe more number of eyeballs leads to a quality review
<coolbhavi> i.e the quality of review increases
<ajmitch> morning (though coolbhavi has now disappeared)
<ajmitch> dpm: so I'd love to mark myself as attending those arb sessions on summit, but summit is crashing & burning on me :)
<ajmitch> dpm: fwiw, the scheduler has put the new upload process & arb review in the same timeslot
<dpm> ajmitch, crashing is to be expected of any software, but I'd be worried about the burning part :)
<dpm> ajmitch, so you're coming to UDS?
<dpm> and thanks for the heads up, trying to sort out the time for that session so that it doesn't conflict
<ajmitch> dpm: yes I'll be at UDS
<ajmitch> yes I need to catch up & reply to email :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-24
<coolbhavi> dpm, good morning!
<dpm> hey coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> just wanted to ask you a question
<coolbhavi> just took a look at the schedule and found the ARB planning and App dev process discussion are at same time
<coolbhavi> dpm, so is it ok?
<dpm> coolbhavi, hm, I took it out of the schedule yesterday, so that they don't fall at the same time. Has it been scheduled at the same time again?
<coolbhavi> yes
<dpm> coolbhavi, ok, thanks for the heads up. I'm waiting for some other sessions to be rescheduled first, but I'll make sure these two don't conflict
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks!
<cwayne> ello
<coolbhavi> cwayne, hey!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hey, hows it goin
<coolbhavi> cwayne, good! you in denmark now?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: yep
<coolbhavi> cwayne, how is the weather there?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: a bit chilly
<cwayne> but not horrible
<coolbhavi> cwayne, ok so ll bring my thermals in :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-25
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> can the arb and arb contributors meet at a team lunch/dinner this time too at the uds?
<dpm> coolbhavi, absolutely. The only thing to have in mind this time around is that there are only 4 days of UDS, and they're all pretty packed with evening events already
<dpm> so ti might be tricky to find a time/day that suits everyone
<coolbhavi> we had it after the sessions last time on a thursday
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-26
<cwayne> ello
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<cwayne> hey coolbhavi, how's it goin
<coolbhavi> its going good
<coolbhavi> there?
<cwayne> not too bad
<cwayne> coolbhavi: still just waitin for one more vote :P
<coolbhavi> have to ask ajmitch or quadrispro :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, great session!
<dpm> thanks coolbhavi :-)
<coolbhavi> :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-27
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-28
* card.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-arb to: Ubuntu Application Review Board | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/Review/Showdown | Feel free to ask, we're not always staring at our screens so please hang around for an answer
<coolbhavi> hey highvoltage
<coolbhavi> hey ajmitch
<highvoltage> hello
<coolbhavi> where are you located?
<coolbhavi> we can meet if you are free
<coolbhavi> :)
<highvoltage> I'm downstairs
<highvoltage> there's an area with benches and tables close to checkin
<highvoltage> close to the bar
<coolbhavi> Alright ll be there after a shower :)
<highvoltage> ok
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<coolbhavi> hey dpm :)
<ajmitch> hi
#ubuntu-arb 2013-10-21
<Pouria> Hello Everyone.
<Pouria> I've uploaded my application for review in this url:
<Pouria> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/3301/
<Pouria> I don't know if the above url is accessible to everybody or not.
<Pouria> But basically, it is a Gtk3 app.
<Pouria> It is not a Ubuntu Sdk or Ubuntu Touch or mobile app.
<Pouria> So I have not tried to publish it as a "click app".
<Pouria> I hope I've uploaded to the right place, since the ubuntu website for publishing apps seems a little weird and incomplete, and I may well be misguided.
